# Cervical HPV (Human Papilloma Virus)



## dina_k (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi.

Like many other women, I also believed that if the doctor didn’t call me, there was no problem. It took 2-3 weeks before I received my test results, and I was shocked to hear the diagnosis of cervical disease due to a persistent HPV infection. Immediately following this news, I underwent treatment with Cervugid Ovules recommended by my gyn.First I took 3 boxes of Cervugid Ovules with break between them 7 days and after 6 months another 3 boxes. Thankfully, I had an excellent support system and trust in my doctor who made sure I did everything I could to eliminate this problem. 
I am happy to report that since 2014, I am free of cervical HPV infection. My message for women is to not take your health for granted, and take steps to prevent cervical HPV from happening. Don’t wait! Go for your regular physician check-ups, and pay attention to what you can do to control and manage your health, especially if you have a young family depending upon you. You don’t want to be surprised with these results like I was, and you don’t want to depend on the doctor to remind you or call you – double check what you need and take your own action.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

My cousin died young from cervical cancer. She was HPV positive and believed that she caught the virus from her cheating ex husband who slept with a pot smoking OW.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

I have the less dangerous kind and have been told it should just clear itself up, like a cold does, only it could take a year or two. I am going back in next month for the one year check. I so hope that it's gone now. Good luck to you, dina_k.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank goodness my daughters are getting the vaccine. Good luck to you all.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

My daughters, 17 and 20, have both been vaccinated. The other day I read there were side effects among some recipients.


----------

